# Ancient coins discovered on beach



## Allegra (Jul 13, 2007)

Archaeologists said a high tide could have swept the coins away

BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | Highlands and Islands | Ancient coins discovered on beach - 
*'Ancient coins have been found on a beach in the Western Isles giving new clues to the far reaching influence of the Roman Empire.* Archaeologists believe the pieces of copper alloy date from the middle of the 4th Century.'


----------



## The Ace (Jul 13, 2007)

The romans were most certainly the first people to circumnavigate Britain.  This is one of those things which confirm what was already suspected, that the romans were using the sea to trade with the fringes of empire.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 13, 2007)

Its amazing what you will find washed up on a beach, better than a message in a bottle.  But seriously they are incredibly well  preserved, considering they may have been in the sea for who knows how long.  Its all part of putting the jigsaw of our history together.


----------

